# names that go with lilly or river



## sera

hello everybody!!! 
i would just like everyones opinion on what names go with lilly or river? i have been racking my brain with my husband and we cant decide on anything, but we both like these names:thumbup::thumbup: 
thanks everybody! xoxoxo


----------



## MummaBump

I Love the sound of Lilly Mai not to sure with River thou.


----------



## louise1302

i like lily grace, hmm river is a toughie though river anthony maybe?
welcome to bnb x


----------



## sarah1989

Lily Mae
Lily Anne
Lily Miriam
Lily Veronicka

River Lynne
River Hailey
River Mae
River Angela
River Elyse


----------



## shaunanicole

I love Lilly Ann and River Mae. :D


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Marie or Louise go with both IMO...


----------



## MUMOF5

I like:

Lily Rose
Lily Grace
Lily May
Lily Anna

Bit stuck on River names, is there no-one that you'd like to name him after?? Im presuming River is for a boy??


----------



## DizzyMoo

My niece is called lilly freda grace , It was gonna be lilly grace but they decided at last minute to add my mums name in too. So they added freda in too.
Lilly Mai/Mae is cute!

Not keen on river though sorry x


----------



## Serene123

Lilly Marie
Lilly Emily
Lilly Michelle
Lilly Jessica
Lilly Rose

River Marie
River Michelle
River Louise
River Autumn
River Sarah
River Lola
River Jessica


----------



## ThatGirl

i believe rivers for a boy

River James
Rver Kyle
River Nathaniel
River Leo
River Lee
River Tyler
River Ellis
River Elias
River Cole
River Caine


----------



## EmmanBump

awww if im having a girl im calling her lilly-isobelle, i did want lilly-mae but my niece is called tilly-mae.


----------

